# New seiko pilot chrono



## gregflat9

A great looking new Seiko chrono...

PVD'd. OK it's quartz but all the same bit of a looker. Looks not vastly dissimiliar to the Sinn 757.

Enjoy!


----------



## whifferdill

I love the Seiko chronos - great dials and very rugged. This one's no exception! Thanks for posting.


----------



## justsellbrgs

great one greg.... I have a similar seiko and love it...

bands are a little weak... advise if you are considering strap options...|>


----------



## gregflat9

Meant to say it has an alarm too...

I like it a lot too. Alas the budget is a little tight.


----------



## Flightpath

Very nice gregflat9,

you can't go wrong with a Seiko, I've had four Seiko chronos (one mechanical, three quartz) and have never had a problem with any of them. The last was used almost every day for 18 years and I have only replaced it this year because I wanted to see what a titanium case and bracelet would feel like. (It feels nice, so I sold my last Seiko and it's still going on, and on and on). 

My new titanium Seiko chrono..........










I might try a NATO strap on it for a while just for fun ..........

cheers,

-John:-!


----------



## whifferdill

Flightpath said:


> Very nice gregflat9,
> 
> you can't go wrong with a Seiko, I've had four Seiko chronos (one mechanical, three quartz) and have never had a problem with any of them. The last was used almost every day for 18 years and I have only replaced it this year because I wanted to see what a titanium case and bracelet would feel like. (It feels nice, so I sold my last Seiko and it's still going on, and on and on).
> 
> My new titanium Seiko chrono..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try a NATO strap on it for a while just for fun ..........
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -John:-!


very nice!


----------



## obsidian

Flightpath said:


> Very nice gregflat9,
> 
> you can't go wrong with a Seiko, I've had four Seiko chronos (one mechanical, three quartz) and have never had a problem with any of them. The last was used almost every day for 18 years and I have only replaced it this year because I wanted to see what a titanium case and bracelet would feel like. (It feels nice, so I sold my last Seiko and it's still going on, and on and on).
> 
> My new titanium Seiko chrono..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try a NATO strap on it for a while just for fun ..........
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -John:-!


I have that model as well. Almost perfect military style dial (well, the hands are a little short-- but that seems to be a Japanese thing). 
What's great about that movement (7T62) is:
The chrono second hand ticks 5 times per second to mimic the movement of a mechanical chronograph hand.
The alarm dial when not in use for alarms can be used as a second time zone indicator-- and since it has both hour and minute hands it can display those special time zones that are less than one hour difference.


----------



## ryanc

gregflat9 said:


> A great looking new Seiko chrono...
> 
> PVD'd. OK it's quartz but all the same bit of a looker. Looks not vastly dissimiliar to the Sinn 757.
> 
> Enjoy!


what's the model number???


----------



## whifferdill

obsidian said:


> I have that model as well.
> The alarm dial when not in use for alarms can be used as a second time zone indicator-- and since it has both hour and minute hands it can display those special time zones that are less than one hour difference.


That's a great feature! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## 3Dials

I think it's an SNA029. Here's mine:


----------



## Dennis Smith

*I thought this one looked really nice as well...*

The Seiko Spirit with sapphire crystal.
SBPP007...lists for around $396


----------



## 3Dials

@ Gregflat, where did you get model? I've been looking for it everywhere!


----------



## Flightpath

O/K, now I have to change my story.. I have had five Seiko chronos........

When I arrived home from work today my wife handed me this 2nd generation RAF Seiko S/N 0006/96 in very nice condition, the lume is still fine too! 
I have wanted one of these for a long time.










cheers,

-John


----------



## Crusader

*Re: I thought this one looked really nice as well...*



Dennis Smith said:


> The Seiko Spirit with sapphire crystal.
> SBPP007...lists for around $396


I like this one even better ... does it have the same features as the Seiko chronograph on the first page of this thread (alarm doubles as second timezone, second hand moves in 5 steps per second)?


----------



## obsidian

*Re: I thought this one looked really nice as well...*



Crusader said:


> I like this one even better ... does it have the same features as the Seiko chronograph on the first page of this thread (alarm doubles as second timezone, second hand moves in 5 steps per second)?


Yes, that's the 7T62 movement-- you can spot it because it's the only Seiko movement currently in use with a two handed alarm sub-dial at 6 o'clock, and a 60 minute sub-dial at 12 o'clock.


----------



## deepcdvr

Got this one from a friend. They sell for about 150 bucks.

here on Bathys leather and Sinn deployant (both bands are more expensive than the watch, almost!)..


----------



## Flightpath

obsidian said:


> The alarm dial when not in use for alarms can be used as a second time zone indicator-- and since it has both hour and minute hands it can display those special time zones that are less than one hour difference.


Hi,

I'm a bit confused about the alarm dial used as a second timezone on the SNA029 titanium watch (7T62-0BZ0 movement). I have yet to have found the alarm dial to work as a second time zone. Please tell me how to set it!:-s

I had a 4 button Seiko (E6B bezel) with the 7T34-6A00 movement and I had the second timezone feature on that one (set to Melbourne Oz time).

cheers,

-John


----------



## obsidian

Flightpath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the alarm dial used as a second timezone on the SNA029 titanium watch (7T62-0BZ0 movement). I have yet to have found the alarm dial to work as a second time zone. Please tell me how to set it!:-s
> 
> I had a 4 button Seiko (E6B bezel) with the 7T34-6A00 movement and I had the second timezone feature on that one (set to Melbourne Oz time).
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -John


It's a little confusing at first:
The alarm feature on this movement is unusual in that it doesn't know what time the main dial is displaying-- you need to tell it by manually setting the time on the alarm subdial. Normally to use it as an alarm you first have to sync the subdial to the main dial by:
1) pulling crown to time changing position and using the lower pusher until the time on the subdial matches that on the main dial. This is because the alarm doesn't ring when it is (for example) Noon on the main dial, but rather when it's Noon on the subdial.
At this point the subdial will mimic and track time just like the main dial.
2)To set the alarm, pull crown to date changing position and use lower pusher to change displayed time on the subdial to the time you want the alarm to ring. If you set it to 8 o'clock, for instance, the dial will now stay static, displaying 8 o'clock until that time is reached and the alarm rings. Once the alarm rings, the subdial will again track time in sync with the main dial.
However, you don't have to set the subdial time to match the main time in step 1)-- especially if you're not using the alarm. Let's say it's 3 o'clock in New York City and want to track time in Denver. In step 1) you would set the subdial to 1 o'clock and it would continue tracking time two hours behind the main dial. If you did set the alarm, to let's say 8 o'clock, the alarm would ring at 8 o'clock Denver time, because it gets it's timing from the subdial time, not the main dial time.
See, that's not so hard, is it? o|o|o| :-d


----------



## Flightpath

Thanks Obsidian,

I have had this watch since early this year, read the instructions and played with the watch a lot...... the Seiko instructions are not that easy to understand! (I have been reading them on the net and still didnt understand it until I read your post!!:-!

I don't use the alarm but the time back home in Melbourne is important to me!

http://www.seiko.com.au/uploads/manuals_pdf/24_1.pdf

cheers,

-John


----------



## whifferdill

deepcdvr said:


> Got this one from a friend. They sell for about 150 bucks.
> 
> here on Bathys leather and Sinn deployant (both bands are more expensive than the watch, almost!)..


Very cool with the red seconds hands|>


----------



## JMAK

gregflat9 said:


> A great looking new Seiko chrono...
> 
> PVD'd. OK it's quartz but all the same bit of a looker. Looks not vastly dissimiliar to the Sinn 757.
> 
> Enjoy!


That looks really good. What is the model number?

Thx in advance!


----------



## gregflat9

JMAK said:


> That looks really good. What is the model number?
> 
> Thx in advance!


It's the SBPP007


----------



## Wardo

deepcdvr said:


> Got this one from a friend. They sell for about 150 bucks.
> 
> here on Bathys leather and Sinn deployant (both bands are more expensive than the watch, almost!)..


deepcdvr:

Very nice! If you don't mind my asking, what is the model number and where can you get that model?

Wardo


----------



## bokhan

love the spirit. may have to pick one up.


----------



## Wardo

I must be missing something. :-s

The Spirit SBPP007 is almist $400 and the SNDA65 (pic by deepcdvr) is only around $150. Both have PVD cases, the 7T62 movement and look very similar. About the only difference I can find is that the Spirit has a sapphire crystal. Is there something else that would justify a nearly $250 price difference?

What is the "Tokyo Power Design Project?"

Wardo


----------



## obsidian

Wardo said:


> I must be missing something. :-s
> 
> The Spirit SBPP007 is almist $400 and the SNDA65 (pic by deepcdvr) is only around $150. Both have PVD cases, the 7T62 movement and look very similar. About the only difference I can find is that the Spirit has a sapphire crystal. Is there something else that would justify a nearly $250 price difference?
> 
> What is the "Tokyo Power Design Project?"
> 
> Wardo


Well, the SBPP007 has the fancy Spirit name attached to it :roll: and was designed by a team of experts: Tokyo Power Design Project -- you know with a name like that they must be charging a lot per hour! :-d

Also the movement on the less expensive one is not the 7t62, but rather the 7T92. The difference is:
the subdial at 6 o'clock isn't an alarm (and accidental second time zone), instead the hour and minute hands track the chronograph elapsed time up to 12 hours. The subdial at 12 o'clock is a 1/20th of a second indicator. The hands all tick once per second like normal chronos, except the 1/20 second hand-- it spins like a whirling dervish! :-d


----------



## Wardo

obsidian said:


> Well, the SBPP007 has the fancy Spirit name attached to it :roll: and was designed by a team of experts: Tokyo Power Design Project -- you know with a name like that they must be charging a lot per hour! :-d
> 
> Also the movement on the less expensive one is not the 7t62, but rather the 7T92. The difference is:
> the subdial at 6 o'clock isn't an alarm (and accidental second time zone), instead the hour and minute hands track the chronograph elapsed time up to 12 hours. The subdial at 12 o'clock is a 1/20th of a second indicator. The hands all tick once per second like normal chronos, except the 1/20 second hand-- it spins like a whirling dervish! :-d


 My mistake. Thanks for pointing that out. I thought they were both 7T62.

From the standpoint of a functional pilot's "tool watch", does anyone have any thoughts on which movement would be more useful?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

IMHO, the second time zone and alarm are more important. I have never needed to time anything to more than a second while flying.


----------



## Wardo

TimeOnTarget said:


> IMHO, the second time zone and alarm are more important. I have never needed to time anything to more than a second while flying.


Thanks, TOT.

Agree that the second time zone would be nice (set to GMT). From what I've read, though, the alarm volume on the 7T62 is all but useless. It's not loud enough to wake you up, only enough to give you a "gentle reminder" if the ambient noise level is low. :-d

Do you know whether the "RN/RAF issued" Seiko had an alarm?

Best regards,
Wardo


----------



## obsidian

Over all I think the 7T62 is the cooler and more elegant movement-- pick it if you need or like an alarm or second time zone. The chrono function tracks up to 60 minutes with the 5 ticks per second central chrono hand counting 1/5th second increments. If you want to track longer time intervals go with the 7T92 which will track up to 12 hours (in 1/20th second increments).


----------



## Crusader

Wardo said:


> Do you know whether the "RN/RAF issued" Seiko had an alarm?


Not that I know of.


----------



## HappyJack

Wardo said:


> Thanks, TOT.
> 
> Agree that the second time zone would be nice (set to GMT). From what I've read, though, the alarm volume on the 7T62 is all but useless. It's not loud enough to wake you up, only enough to give you a "gentle reminder" if the ambient noise level is low. :-d
> 
> Do you know whether the "RN/RAF issued" Seiko had an alarm?
> 
> Best regards,
> Wardo


No - neither model had an alarm.

Frankly a 2nd time zone, and a chronograph with a 1 second display (ie not having a sub dial showing 1/10ths or 1/20ths) would be the best combination. The RN/RAF Gen 2 Seiko had the 1 minute intervals around the rim of the dial marked to 1/5th minute (so 1/5th second for the chrono hand) - which is perfectly acceptable. In any case, I doubt the reaction time would be under 1/10th second for most mortals.


----------



## whifferdill

Wardo said:


> Thanks, TOT.
> 
> Agree that the second time zone would be nice (set to GMT). From what I've read, though, the alarm volume on the 7T62 is all but useless. It's not loud enough to wake you up, only enough to give you a "gentle reminder" if the ambient noise level is low. :-d
> 
> Do you know whether the "RN/RAF issued" Seiko had an alarm?
> 
> Best regards,
> Wardo


Try this link below Wardo - a good, concise source of information on the RAF / RN issued Seiko chronographs and a word or two about the different movements with clear photos and explanations on the functions. Might help.

http://home.earthlink.net/~nederick/SeikoChronoRevuVulcF.htm


----------



## Wardo

HappyJack:

I think you've nailed it for the ideal combination. Does Seiko offer that combination in a quartz chrono? I really like (need) a second time zone. In converting to Zulu, I'm constantly trying to remember which time zone I'm in and whether it's daylight saving time or standard time. :-s 

Whifferdill:

Thanks for the link. It includes everything you could want to know about the RN/RAF Seikos. I didn't realize they are so small and I'd never heard of a 15 jewel quartz movement. :thanks

BR,
Wardo


----------

